# Help! Lina is very sick.



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We are sick with worry about our 10-year old Lina. In the last 2 weeks she ate less and less, became lethargic, and stayed in her crate or wants us to hold her constantly. At first we though she had a bug or stomach virus. However, last week she was refusing food and water and was barely eating or drinking and was quite lethargic. 

Unfortunately, our veterinarian was out of town last week and won't be back until this Wednesday (10/15/14). We took Lina to the emergency vet hospital last Friday (10/10/14) because we were afraid for her life - she refused food and water and was extremely lethargic. The hospital gave her hydration, which helped her a bit. She lost 1/2 pound since her her regular checkup in early September 2014 in which she was given a clean bill of health by our vet. The hospital took x-rays, blood, and urine tests. X-rays revealed nothing. Lina's urine test was okay. Her blood test revealed she was a little anemic and her red blood cell count is up. The vets at the hospital don't know what is wrong, but they believe Lina could have pancreatitis or a chronic disease of the spleen or cancer? * Because her lost of appetite and lethargy came on suddenly, the vet thinks Lina may have some form of cancer.* They suggested we take Lina to our vet when he is back in town so he could do an ultra sound on her stomach to see what is going on with her pancreas, spleen, liver and other organs. 

What good is an emergency vet hospital after all those tests and hundreds of dollars charge and they don't have any answers or a diagnosis? :foxes15: I am venting because we now have to wait, wait, wait for our regular vet to be back in town for an ultra sound and more tests.

Lina is eating a little (we are tempting her with people food, i.e., chicken, salmon) and drinking water - enough to keep her alive. She is lethargic. My husband and I haven't slept at all since Lina got sick. Bella is very sad that her sister is so sick. 

_*We need your help and suggestions until we could bring her to our regular vet this Wednesday. *_Have you gone through this with your chihuahuas?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, i'm so sorry :-(. i hope you can figure out whats wrong soon. Is there a big teaching hospital within driving distance you can take her to ? that is one option if there is, intstead of waiting till your Vet gets back ...


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to hear that. I do not have any advise to give other than do as you are doing and get any food that you can into her. I just wanted to send you well wishes and positive thoughts x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so sorry to read this. i have no advice, but I am thinking of Lina xxx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

elaina said:


> omg, i'm so sorry :-(. i hope you can figure out whats wrong soon. Is there a big teaching hospital within driving distance you can take her to ? that is one option if there is, intstead of waiting till your Vet gets back ...


No, there is no teaching hospital within driving distance. _*What can we do to keep her hydrated and fed in the meanwhile? *_ Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

If she is refusing food and water too that makes things very tricky. I'd just go with variety and try all you can, green tripe if you can get it is very tempting to all dogs, but very rich. Does she have a favourite treat eg frankfurters, cheese? What ever you can temp her with I guess.

Water wise I'd add in a little low sodium broth or even some honey or sugar solution to try and get a little nutrition in her when she drinks, even if she will drink a little out of your hand/off your fingers it could be a start. 

Unfortunately none of us here (that I know of) are practicing, trained vets and our words are just that. words, opinions and ideas but we all wish her a swift recovery. Could you take her to another, regular vet today or does your vets practice have another vet? If you took her to see a regular vet they may be able to keep her in on an IV to keep her fluids and nutrition up?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Alula said:


> If she is refusing food and water too that makes things very tricky. I'd just go with variety and try all you can, green tripe if you can get it is very tempting to all dogs, but very rich. Does she have a favourite treat eg frankfurters, cheese? What ever you can temp her with I guess.
> 
> Water wise I'd add in a little low sodium broth or even some honey or sugar solution to try and get a little nutrition in her when she drinks, even if she will drink a little out of your hand/off your fingers it could be a start.
> 
> Unfortunately none of us here (that I know of) are practicing, trained vets and our words are just that. words, opinions and ideas but we all wish her a swift recovery. Could you take her to another, regular vet today or does your vets practice have another vet? If you took her to see a regular vet they may be able to keep her in on an IV to keep her fluids and nutrition up?


Yes, there is another vet's office nearby that could hydrate Lina with fluids if we need to bring her there. However, their office does have an ultra sound machine to run more extensive tests. We are tempting Lina with human food, i.e., chicken and salmon...she ate a little and is drinking water - enough to survive for now. We are hoping that she does not have cancer.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can get her to lick nutri-cal (it is available at petco even) it can sometimes stimulate an appetite but at least it will give her calories and vitamins to keep going. Just a little off your finger would even be good. Also try ham or beef baby food, if she likes that you can also water it down to make a broth and see of she will take it out of a dropper. 
It is so hard to live in an area with just one e vet and not a lot of other choices! Good luck until your other vet gets back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

doginthedesert said:


> If you can get her to lick nutri-cal (it is available at petco even) it can sometimes stimulate an appetite but at least it will give her calories and vitamins to keep going. Just a little off your finger would even be good. Also try ham or beef baby food, if she likes that you can also water it down to make a broth and see of she will take it out of a dropper.
> It is so hard to live in an area with just one e vet and not a lot of other choices! Good luck until your other vet gets back.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you very much for this information! I will pick up Nutri-Cal and baby food tonight after work.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Try goats milk, maybe with an egg mixed in, or meaty baby food watered down. If she really won't drink you will have to syringe water into her mouth.
Scrambled eggs, canned fish like sardines, or tripe if you can get it are all strong flavours that may tempt her. Parmesan cheese sprinkled on top may also work if she is OK with dairy products.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

What the emergency vet is suggesting about pancreatitis seems odd. Pancreatitis can (and should) be tested for with a simple blood test called a CPLi. If she has pancreatitis, waiting to treat it could be devastating. Pancreatitis is extremely painful and needs prompt treatment. Also, giving rich foods (in an effort to get her to eat) and make pancreatitis much worse.
Her symptoms could be a number of things. If she were mine, I would get her to a different vet immediately. Being that lethargic and refusing to eat for such extended periods is incredibly dangerous. She should be hooked up to IV fluids, at the minimum for supportive care, until further testing can be done.
Good luck with her. I know how hard it is to have a sick pup. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree another e-vet would be best, but unfortunately if the OP is in a rural area there may not actually be another option.
Luckily a little nutrical, tripe or watered down baby food would be better than nothing and none of them should aggravate the pancreas. If they really think it is pancreatitis I would stay away from cheese or high fat dairy like that- but do you have the records from the e-vet. Did they run a test for it?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully Lina has been to another vet or is better. I'd get fluids down her by spooning water, broth etc down her throat. I use a syringe, and point it into her cheek so that it doesn't go down the wind pipe. Not a nice thing for the dog, but it may keep her alive.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

This e-vet has me really confused at how they could let a sick dog that's lethargic go home. I just don't understand why they didn't try to find out what's wrong instead of guessing and making you a nervous wreck. I hope you find out what's wrong soon and that Lina gets to feeling better soon. I would not wait around. I would search out another vet or find some help for her somewhere.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you normally feed her? Has she been throwing up? NOrmal stools?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina ate a little bit of salmon dog food this morning after refusing roasted chicken human food. After work I bought Nutri-Cal and put in on Lina's tongue for her dinner because she refused to eat again. I was able to get 3/4 teaspoon Nutri-Cal in her since she weighs only 5 pounds. She also drank water after dinner. I have a small eye dropper and can get water in her mouth. She is not as lethargic with some food and water in her – a small victory. 

No, the emergency vet hospital did not run any tests for pancreatitis. I don't believe Lina has pancreatitis because she doesn't have all its symptoms. 

The good news is that my regular vet returned my phone calls and will be seeing Lina at 7:00 a.m. on Wednesday. After I described Lina’s symptoms, my vet thinks Lina may have a tumor inside her stomach? He will do an ultra sound and run more tests to see what is wrong with Lina.

The irony is that Lina had her regular check-up, blood tests, her teeth cleaned and a fatty benign tumor removed in early September 2014. She was given a clean bill of health from our veterinarian last month. _How could she go downhill so quickly?_


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh Yea!! I love small victories. Can you bring Lina in tomorrow to get a hydration injection until you get to see the vet Wednesday? I would recommend giving her the hydration by the vet to be safe. These little ones become dehydrated so fast. Please keep us updated.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

woodard2009 said:


> What do you normally feed her? Has she been throwing up? NOrmal stools?


We normally feed her Wellness Core with a little bit of peas and roasted chicken (people food) mixed with 1 capsule (1,000 mg) of fish oil. No, she has not been throwing up. Her stools are "normal" albeit not as regular as before because she isn't eating much. She is not in pain.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

woodard2009 said:


> Oh Yea!! I love small victories. Can you bring Lina in tomorrow to get a hydration injection until you get to see the vet Wednesday? I would recommend giving her the hydration by the vet to be safe. These little ones become dehydrated so fast. Please keep us updated.


Yes, we can get Lina in to get hydration injection tomorrow at another vet's office. We were planning on doing it because the hydration injection last Friday helped "perked" her up and gave her a small appetite to eat a little bit of roasted chicken (human food) and drink water after she returned home with us.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Update on Lina: She has a 7:00 a.m. appointment tomorrow (Wednesday) with my regular veterinarian. After discussing Lina's symptoms, he believes there may be a tumor in Lina's stomach??? I have the x-rays and test results from the emergency vet hospital to give to him. He will do an ultra sound and run more tests to find out what is wrong with Lina.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Prayers & hugs.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I too had a similar situation a year and a half ago my almost 5 year old chi stopped eating suddenly. Vet visits all blood work normal, xrays normal. In the interim we were feeding her with a syringe with baby food put at the back of her teeth slowly so she would swallow. She has been diagnosed with steriod responsive meningitis was on 2.5 mg every day to start and now is on 1/4 of 1 mg tablet every second day where she will be maintained the rest of her life. It was so nerve racking on my whole family I honestly thought she would die before they figured out. The way the vet explained it to us is that her body is attacking her immune system. She is almost back to normal has her days but since the day they gave her the steriods she starting eating again. I tore my hair out for 2 weeks and no one could figure out her problem. 

I hope this helps I still think if we had not given her the baby food she would have died because she would eat nothing and I mean nothing. She did drink water in small amounts but at one point they had to IV her for the day.


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

I hope your baby gets better soon. I had a gsd with pancreatitus and she threw up and had terrible diahorrea, it was before they had treatment for it and she just wasted away. So much more they can do for this nowadays. I don't think she has it. Keep everybody updated as we are all feeling for you. I do hope it isn't bad news.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Update on Lina: We dropped her off at our vet's office/hospital at 7:00 a.m. this morning. Our vet will IV Lina for nutrition and hydration today. We are still waiting for a diagnosis... 

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts, advice and suggestions. We need all the help we can get to save Lina.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

xxcass said:


> I too had a similar situation a year and a half ago my almost 5 year old chi stopped eating suddenly. Vet visits all blood work normal, xrays normal. In the interim we were feeding her with a syringe with baby food put at the back of her teeth slowly so she would swallow. She has been diagnosed with steriod responsive meningitis was on 2.5 mg every day to start and now is on 1/4 of 1 mg tablet every second day where she will be maintained the rest of her life. It was so nerve racking on my whole family I honestly thought she would die before they figured out. The way the vet explained it to us is that her body is attacking her immune system. She is almost back to normal has her days but since the day they gave her the steriods she starting eating again. I tore my hair out for 2 weeks and no one could figure out her problem.
> 
> I hope this helps I still think if we had not given her the baby food she would have died because she would eat nothing and I mean nothing. She did drink water in small amounts but at one point they had to IV her for the day.


Thank you for sharing your experience. It is so scary when we know our chi babies are sick and the vets can't come up with a diagnosis. My husband and I were so worried Lina would die. Yesterday she refused all food and water and just stayed inside her crate.  We've been feeding her Nutri-Cal for nutrition and Children's Pedialyte for hydration with an eye dropper to keep her alive. 

I'm glad to hear your chi's illness is being managed by medicine and she is still with you.


----------



## SnoopsMom (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Lina's Mommy,

I registered today just to respond to your post. (I have read here for well over a year). Anyway, my little Snoops is just recovering from something very similar to this. And it took a long time and many tests - we still don't know exactly what's wrong, but pancreatitis for sure. Inflamation on her intestines, possibly ulcer's. She also just started to go downhill - she had a torn ligament and like a complete idiot, when the Metacam (from the vet) ran out, I gave her tiny doses of Aspirin. Apparently that was deadly....her body just started shutting down. She was throwing up so much that when I first saw it I thought it was from my Beagle (Snoops is 7lbs). I'm trying to make a long story, many vet visits/tests shorter. She spent 2 nights at the Vets for fluids. She was so severly dehydrated that I was at the vets or emergency vets almost everyday. Her gums were WHITE! There was no signs of blood anywhere though, not in the throw up, stools, etc. She had an MRI, x-rays, Addison's disease test, tick-borne, lyme's, and other tests. Her body is making the red blood cells but also destroying them, or at least it was. She'll have another test tomorrow night to confirm that that has stopped, which I believe it has. If I can save you any heartache - at first the vet also suspected Cancer but none was found. I ended up taking sub-fluids home and giving my Snoops an IV everyday. I had pedaite with a syringe, but that doesn't help a dehydrated body...fluids taken by mouth aren't absorbed into the areas that the body lost all the water, so sub-fluids are so important, inexpensive and relatively easy to give at home. NO fat (or very low), so it was just boiled chicken for awhile. Now I mix boiled chicken with Canine Caviar Holistic Special Needs Dinner (crunchies), along with bottled water in a food processor so it's soupy. I put that in a syringe (along with various meds that she's on) and she loves it! As soon as she started eating better she started turning the corner. It has been a very long 3 weeks, I even took a week off from work, but she is getting better...it's just a slow process. I'll be looking to see what your vet said today. I wish you all the best, don't give up - they're little fighters, just be prepared for loss of sleep, gray hair, and lots of kisses when Lina gets better. PS - Sorry about the misspellings, I'm at work trying to rush (sneak) this in!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I will pray for her and you its the sudden occurrence is what prompted me to message you as mine was fine one day and the next she wouldnt eat at all. By the fifth day it was breaking my heard that her stomach was empty and I just did what I had to do as all the tests blood work, xrays etc were coming out normal. One vet even thought it was behavioural and I was very offended and told the owner vet what I thought of her. After a week she started with a head tilt and was banging into things thats when the vet set up a neurology appointment. It will be 2 years in January and I thank my most caring vet for keeping her alive this long. She is happy and so far all her tests come back normal. We dont know what triggered it but so far so good.

You are in my thoughts today for sure. Please keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

SnoopsMom said:


> Hi Lina's Mommy,
> 
> I registered today just to respond to your post. (I have read here for well over a year). Anyway, my little Snoops is just recovering from something very similar to this. And it took a long time and many tests - we still don't know exactly what's wrong, but pancreatitis for sure. Inflamation on her intestines, possibly ulcer's. She also just started to go downhill - she had a torn ligament and like a complete idiot, when the Metacam (from the vet) ran out, I gave her tiny doses of Aspirin. Apparently that was deadly....her body just started shutting down. She was throwing up so much that when I first saw it I thought it was from my Beagle (Snoops is 7lbs). I'm trying to make a long story, many vet visits/tests shorter. She spent 2 nights at the Vets for fluids. She was so severly dehydrated that I was at the vets or emergency vets almost everyday. Her gums were WHITE! There was no signs of blood anywhere though, not in the throw up, stools, etc. She had an MRI, x-rays, Addison's disease test, tick-borne, lyme's, and other tests. Her body is making the red blood cells but also destroying them, or at least it was. She'll have another test tomorrow night to confirm that that has stopped, which I believe it has. If I can save you any heartache - at first the vet also suspected Cancer but none was found. I ended up taking sub-fluids home and giving my Snoops an IV everyday. I had pedaite with a syringe, but that doesn't help a dehydrated body...fluids taken by mouth aren't absorbed into the areas that the body lost all the water, so sub-fluids are so important, inexpensive and relatively easy to give at home. NO fat (or very low), so it was just boiled chicken for awhile. Now I mix boiled chicken with Canine Caviar Holistic Special Needs Dinner (crunchies), along with bottled water in a food processor so it's soupy. I put that in a syringe (along with various meds that she's on) and she loves it! As soon as she started eating better she started turning the corner. It has been a very long 3 weeks, I even took a week off from work, but she is getting better...it's just a slow process. I'll be looking to see what your vet said today. I wish you all the best, don't give up - they're little fighters, just be prepared for loss of sleep, gray hair, and lots of kisses when Lina gets better. PS - Sorry about the misspellings, I'm at work trying to rush (sneak) this in!


Thank you very much for sharing your experience. Poor Snoops! My thoughts are with her for a full recovery. Please give her extra hugs and kisses, and treasure the time you have with her. Our fur kids' lives are short, and we have to say good-bye too soon. Kindly keep us updated about her health. I will keep everyone posted about Lina.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

xxcass said:


> I will pray for her and you its the sudden occurrence is what prompted me to message you as mine was fine one day and the next she wouldnt eat at all. By the fifth day it was breaking my heard that her stomach was empty and I just did what I had to do as all the tests blood work, xrays etc were coming out normal. One vet even thought it was behavioural and I was very offended and told the owner vet what I thought of her. After a week she started with a head tilt and was banging into things thats when the vet set up a neurology appointment. It will be 2 years in January and I thank my most caring vet for keeping her alive this long. She is happy and so far all her tests come back normal. We dont know what triggered it but so far so good.
> 
> You are in my thoughts today for sure. Please keep us posted on the outcome.


Thank you for sharing your experience. How scary for you and your fur baby that she got sick suddenly and there still was no diagnosis. I'm so glad her health is good so far. Give her lots of hugs, kisses, and love. Our pet's time with us is so limited. I will keep everyone posted about Lina.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Update on Lina: We bought her home around 6:30 p.m. yesterday. She looked exhausted, but was glad to be home. Our vet gave her IV for nutrition and hydration all day, which helped her a lot. He also gave her medicine to increase her appetite. Lina ate ¼ can dog food at the vet’s office during the day. After she came home she ate a very small amount of chicken. We held her in our arms and cuddled with her until she fell asleep.

Lina woke up this morning and was slow walking about with her tail tucked under her – she is not feeling well. She did not want to be bothered by Bella. I gave her medicine that increases her appetite. She then ate a small amount of salmon dog food, but I also gave her Nutri-Cal to supplement the calories. She is drinking a little water, but I gave her Childrens Pedialtye with an eye dropper as supplement. 

Our vet did an ultra sound and ran a number of tests on Lina. He told us it takes time to get the results from all the tests. We'll have all the test results later today, and will keep you posted. We are very worried about Lina...


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh you poor things, at least she is eating, even if its only a little its better than nothing. The Vet must have been confident to let her home and take her off the IV, all you can really do is what you are doing already and give her lots of love


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Any news from the tests? Is Lina any better today? Praying it's nothing serious.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Update on Lina: As you know, Lina was at our vet's office all day last Wednesday for IV nutrition and hydration, more x-rays, ultra sounds, and tests. The tests results were negative. The tests revealed nothing was “wrong” except there is sludge in Line’s gall bladder. Vet told us that if Lina eats and drinks, this would clear up the sludge in her gall bladder. He believes her lack of appetite could be from allergies? or her loss of smell and taste because of her age? We took Lina back home Wednesday evening. 

Unfortunately, Lina could barely eat and we forced fed her Nutri-Cal and Children's Pedialyte. She was extremely weak and could barely stand and walk. We took her back to our vet this past Saturday so she could get another IV for nutrition and hydration. We insisted that Lina is very sick even though all her test results were negative. Our vet took another blood test. _* This new blood test revealed Lina’s red blood cell count is going down while her white blood cell count is going up – this explains why Lina has no no appetite because she feels lousy and is sick!*_ _*Our vet believes Lina may have an infection and gave her an antibiotic shot. *_ *He is guessing that Lina may have an autoimmune disease or the beginning of cancer where a tumor is too small to be found by x-rays or ultra sound? *:sad5: He gave Prednisone (a steroid) for Lina to take for 28 days. If she has autoimmune disease, the Prednisone will work. 

In the meanwhile, Lina is eating small amounts of food and sometimes we have to force feed her. She is still very weak and lethargic and could barely stand up or walk. She wants us to hold and comfort her. 

We have an appointment with our vet tomorrow morning (Tuesday) for Lina to get another blood test to see if the Prednisone is working. If her red blood cell count did not go down any further, then the Prednisone is working and she has an autoimmune disease and not cancer. If her white blood cell count is not going up, then the antibiotic shot worked. *Lina is fighting for her life now.
*
Has anyone had this experience with their Chihuahua? We are heartbroken about our precious Lina, and sick with worry about losing her too soon.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry it wasn't better news. I hope you get some more conclusive results tomorrow.
Thanks for taking the time to update us.


----------



## SnoopsMom (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi BellaLina's Mom,

I've been checking here everyday to see if there was an update on Lina. I'm so sorry there aren't any answers yet, I know how hard this is. Does Lina have any other symptoms, like pale and sticky gums, continued dehydration, does she drink water, go potty, cry out in any pain? Lina's symptoms are very similar to what I just went through with my chi - and it ended up being pancreatitis, inflamed intestines, and ulcers. She was very anemic and dehydrated. I know I already mentioned that the cause (we're guessing) was aspirin toxicity, but she was also given metacam for torn ligament and possibly it was a reaction to that. I guess we'll never know, but even certain foods can cause pancreatitis which is very painful for our little one's. It's also treatable which is the good news. I'll definitely keep your little Lina in my prayers.


----------



## SnoopsMom (Oct 15, 2014)

PS - I should have added that Snoopie's blood cell counts were all over the map. She had three different test over a period of three weeks. Cancer was suspected, and then they thought her body might be attacking the red blood cells and in the end, (just this past Friday) they felt an injection of Liver and liver vitamins would be sufficient. They thought because of all the trauma she went through her body may have initially lost a lot of iron. I'm sure I'm not explaining it all properly, but the end result was so much better than initially believed.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

SnoopsMom said:


> Hi BellaLina's Mom,
> 
> I've been checking here everyday to see if there was an update on Lina. I'm so sorry there aren't any answers yet, I know how hard this is. Does Lina have any other symptoms, like pale and sticky gums, continued dehydration, does she drink water, go potty, cry out in any pain? Lina's symptoms are very similar to what I just went through with my chi - and it ended up being pancreatitis, inflamed intestines, and ulcers. She was very anemic and dehydrated. I know I already mentioned that the cause (we're guessing) was aspirin toxicity, but she was also given metacam for torn ligament and possibly it was a reaction to that. I guess we'll never know, but even certain foods can cause pancreatitis which is very painful for our little one's. It's also treatable which is the good news. I'll definitely keep your little Lina in my prayers.


No, Lina has no other symptoms. Our vet says Lina does not have pancreatitis, inflamed intestines or ulcers, and her gums are not pale or sticky. Lina is slightly dehydrated. She does not cry out in pain. She is constipated from the Prednisone although she probably has not eaten enough to have bowel movements. 

*The sad fact is that the emergency vet and our regular vet have no clear answers or diagnosis as to why Lina is so sick. Our regular vet is guessing at Lina's illness right now. * I wish our pets could talk and tell us when they are sick and what they are feeling physically. 

Thank you for keeping Lina in your prayers. We will keep your little Snoops in our thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

SnoopsMom said:


> PS - I should have added that Snoopie's blood cell counts were all over the map. She had three different test over a period of three weeks. Cancer was suspected, and then they thought her body might be attacking the red blood cells and in the end, (just this past Friday) they felt an injection of Liver and liver vitamins would be sufficient. They thought because of all the trauma she went through her body may have initially lost a lot of iron. I'm sure I'm not explaining it all properly, but the end result was so much better than initially believed.


I'm so glad to hear they came up with a diagnosis and saved Snoops. Please give Snoops extra love, hugs and kisses.


----------



## SnoopsMom (Oct 15, 2014)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to hear they came up with a diagnosis and saved Snoops. Please give Snoops extra love, hugs and kisses.


Thank you that is so sweet. Snoops is still going to daycare everyday (my mom's lol) while I'm at work. She still needs to be watched closely, but she's moving in the right direction. As far as food goes, I also had to "force" feed Snoopie, but I kept it really simple so she wouldn't fuss. I put boiled chicken and some grain free crunchies (small handful) in a food processer with at least 1/4 cup of bottled water. I added one probiotic supplement pill, one milk-thistle, and a squirt of fish oil. After blending I warmed it up just a little and put it in a syringe. She liked it so much I could actually squirt it on the top of my hand and she would lick it off rather than having to squirt it in her mouth. I really felt that that was when she started to turn the corner, when she started getting nutrients (food) back in her little body.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hopeing and praying for your little one things have to change for positive I know shes tired from fighting this horrible hold on her awaiting your next update with good news


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Lina lost her battle to her illness. She could not open her eyes this morning and was struggling with breathing. I picked her up and she was limp like a rag doll. I held her in my arms and she opened her eyes and looked into my eyes with love, as if to let me know it was time to say good-bye. She was dying. I held her in my arms, kissed her, comforted her, and told her we loved her very much and that it was okay to go and rest in peace.

Lina died peacefully in my arms at 6:30 a.m., surrounded by my husband and Bella. She was loved to the very end. We will bury her wrapped in her blanket with her favorite toy, in a box, in our backyard.

Our hearts are broken into a million pieces. :crybaby: Rest in peace, sweet Lina Beana...


----------



## SnoopsMom (Oct 15, 2014)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Lina lost her battle to her illness. She could not open her eyes this morning and was struggling with breathing. I picked her up and she was limp like a rag doll. I held her in my arms and she opened her eyes and looked into my eyes with love, as if to let me know it was time to say good-bye. She was dying. I held her in my arms, kissed her, comforted her, and told her we loved her very much and that it was okay to go and rest in peace.
> 
> Lina died peacefully in my arms at 6:30 a.m., surrounded by my husband and Bella. She was loved to the very end. We will bury her wrapped in her blanket with her favorite toy, in a box, in our backyard.
> 
> Our hearts are broken into a million pieces. :crybaby: Rest in peace, sweet Lina Beana...


Omg...........I am so sad and so sorry to hear this news, I feel my own heart breaking. RIP sweet Lina and God Bless.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was surrounded by her family and love ,i know how heartbreaking it is for you all."HUGS"


----------

